# New Carbon Litespeed Bike



## morrisond (Apr 3, 2004)

Does anyone have anymore info on this? BB30? Availability? Stiffness?

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=58952&start=165

Scroll Down on Weightweenies Link for Pics

Promptly at 10:00am on Tuesday I see this outside my shop's door:
Image
Image
Image
Image
Image

Some quotes from Mr. DeVaney:
"The top tube is flattened to aid in energy absorbstion"

"Aerologic features within the lower region of the seat stays, down tube (which cradles the bottle), sculpted fairing of the rear wheel, internal routing, and svelte fork design are subtle and tasteful as much as functional"

"With an ISP the frame was 1005g"

"There are going to be two complete models below this which will use traditional cable routing"

My impression of the bike is a lot of thought went into the design. The fork is interesting to view from the front, but a very thoughtful aero design. I believe it is the same as what comes on the CD 0.1. There are features about the carbon frame that don't show on photo, but are very good ideas. Brad spoke about his time in a wind tunnel and what he learned about "playing" with the aero shaping. While only a prototype, the frame's finish was top shielf.

Side note: In one of the photos is my 14.3 lb. (6486g) Litespeed Icon in the background.

_________________
You can't have manslaughter


----------



## Tequila Joe (May 30, 2004)

The Litespeed Pavia didn't do anything for me in the looks department but this one..... wow!


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

It looks nice, but why would you buy a carbon bike from a company that specializes in titanium, as opposed to the countless companies that have years or decades of experience engineering and fabricating carbon fiber bikes? I own a Litespeed and love it, but I feel like I'd consider something like the Cervelo S3 before I'd look at this bike.


----------



## morrisond (Apr 3, 2004)

Good Point, but I would have to assume that the Bike comes out of the same Taiwaneese factories as Storck, Cervelo, etc.. so I wouldn't be worried about build quality.

The nicest thing about the Bike is that it is absolutely gorgeous, If one of the big carbon manufacturers/specialists put that out, it would be an huge hit.

I would want to see it's BB and Head Tube stiffness numbers and verified weight before buying it, but assuming they are good(and in the same ballpark as my 10th Anniversary Storck CD 1.0) it's the first bike I've seen in an while that makes me want to switch.


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

As far as build quality, I wouldn't have any concern about the bike not being sound structurally, but there's a lot that goes on below the surface, specifically the layup. Litespeed doesn't have experience with that outside of the Pavia.


----------



## 310bike (Aug 26, 2009)

Litespeed owns Quintana Roo, who has been making carbon bikes for a while. Their new carbon line up look amazing.


----------

